# Desperately Seeking MBTI Type



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

*Hello, PersonalityCafe folks!*

A long time lurker I finally decided to join the group and I’m here because I need help determining what’s my type. I must say I became aware of personality typing three years ago and that so far I tested as four different types. I feel like I should leave the previous results out so it won’t play a part in my typing here. But I know a lot of people have trouble separating MBTI from Enneagram so I guess that since that was settled back then, information on it could help.

To paraphrase the worst book I’ve ever had the displeasure of reading:

“Of this I’m sure:
First- I’m a Sanguine-Choleric (in tests with “pure” results I test Choleric);

Second- I’m an Enneagram 8w7 Sx/So/Sp;

Thrird- There’s a part of me, and I don’t know how dominant that part is, that’s obsessed with finding my type.” 
Without further ado…

*1)What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I’m very impredictable and seem to have several different faces, so it’s hard for me not to identify myself with a third of the MBTI types (and I’m not talking about superficial traits either).
My temperament it’s very well defined and easy to spot, but my personality keeps not only others but me also, guessing.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

To fufill my potential and to be proud of myself. I need to respect myself, . it’s the only way I can live as a happy person. So I’m working on conquering my fears and knowing myself, which is the key to everything else.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

When I travelled alone for the first time. I’ll never forget the complete freedom I felt those three days. The sun on my face, the wind on my hair and no obligations, no expectations, no rules, no one waiting on me. 

* 4) What makes you feel inferior?*

When fear and insecurity get the best of me. When I know I could be/do much more but the only thing standing in my way is myself.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

As much as I try to think about the pros and cons and how it may affect others, at the end of the day I live for me. I’m happier If I can chose what I want freely focusing only in how that makes me feel.

I’m not a big fan of self sacrifice and don’t like it when others do it for me too.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

If the project it’s interesting I find myself completely absorved and serious. I’m an incorrigible perfectionist and a natural leader, so I’m prone to come on too strong a few times if I perceive others to not being pulling their weight. I pay attention to details and sloppiness dives me insane.

If it’s something I’m being forced to do, though, I just do what I have to and don’t care about much, except meeting the minimal requirements.


*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?**

It’s hard to pick one moment because I have fun basically everyday, even when it’s raining and I’m home alone. I’m very good in keeping myself entertained and very seldom feel bored.

But I guess a recurring memory it’s when I lost my ID at 17and had to make a new one. Me and m mom had to wake up at 3 a.m. and wait in line outside until around 8 to get in the documentation office. It was our third try and we were very tired and hungry, but somehow we found ourselves making up tacky food delivery service companies to attend people in our situation. We were pissing ourselves laughing and the rest were all staring at us, but we couldn’t stop.

I may seem serious to strangers, but I’m incredibly silly once you get to know me, if I’m in a good mood. 


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I’m a fast learner with things that interest me and I have a knack for, like languages, technology, cooking and arts. I have a terrible memory for things that make no sense to me or are incredibly boring, like math, chemistry or things that involve repetitive and not creative procedures.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

My mind seems to be neatly organized, my environment, tough…

I actually like cleaning and organizing my stuff, but somehow I find it never lasts for long. I rarely put things where they belong so it all becomes a mess before I realize what’s going on. Once I do I feel burdened and go straight it up.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

It’s hard to explain how I know an idea it’s right and worthy of following through, but I just do. I assimilate things quickly and when I don’t, it’s because it just sounds bollocks to me and my brain gives no second thought to it, I just forget it.


*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Both are important. But I think it’s impossible to help others without helping myself first. If I’m happy and comfortable in my skin I can aid others in achieving the same.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I pride myself in being recognized as a very well articulated person and I think that comes not only from reading a lot but also from choosing my words well. I had several episodes of putting m foot in my mouth before though, usually when I’m criticizing something/someone. I rarely realize I’m saying stuff to their faces and that most people don’t take heavy criticism well.

As long as people give good input and preferably are good in expressing themselves, I love group meetings. I’m very happy when I have interesting/nice people to talk too. But I can’t expose my feelings, so if it’s an intimate matter it has to be one on one. Opening up emotionally it’s very hard for me.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I’m probably the best person to have around in emergency situations because I instinctively know what to do and keep a cool head, but in normal situations I’m not so hasty. I’m smart girl, I always have a chat with the abysm before jumping in.

Yes, words are marvelous and treacherous things, actions are where the real nature of people really are.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If their proposal it’s more exciting then I’ll record the show for later. If not sorry, maybe next time.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

It depends on what is stressing me out. If it’s related to health or money I get really quiet and can’t take my mind off the issue until it’s resolved. If it’s related to incompetence or people trying to take advantage of me I’ll flip tables. If I’m frustrated with a creative project I can become irritable and depressed in alternate moments.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I absolutely detest disrespectful behavior, attention whores, people who talk endlessly but say very little. I can’t stand people who have no notion of privacy and/or sensitivity, who pick favorites braggers and bullies. Rudeness is despicable in any shape or form.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

It’d be easier to pint out what I don’t like talking about. Except for silly nonsensical talk (boyfriends, cars, beauty/weight concerns, mean gossip etc.) I’m down for anything.

I do love exploring philosophic questions as well as metaphysical possibilities, mystical teachings (alchemy, aritmancy etc) and conspiracy theories. I have little, if any, patience for weather chit-chat or stupid questions. 

Oh yeah, I can go a whole night talking about a stimulating subject and I’m on cloud 9 when I meet somebody who shares my taste in music and literature.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

House chores, hands down. It’s a struggle to get even the most simple ones, like washing the dishes, done.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

They seem to think I’m all knowledgeable and invincible, they sometimes get surprised when I express hurt or that I’m offended with something. They also seem somewhat scared of me when admitting to doing something wrong or asking questions. New friends who think I’m calm are also in for a surprise.

They’re wrong in thinking I know everything and that I’m untouchable emotionally. I’m also not as merciless as they think. And I’m anything but calm, I just have a great poker face. 

I think they’d never accuse me of being boring or ordinary since they always say I’m different than anyone else they’ve ever met. No one would ever accuse me of being too nice of a people pleaser either, I’m very outspoken when it comes to my limits and I never say yes when I want to say no. And they’d know not to peg me as obedient because contrary to popular belief, I’m a secret rebel and a ringleader.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Singing, dancing, reading, taking pictures or watching entertainement business themed tv shows, specially ones who focus on behind the scenes footage. Creative travelling diaries also interest me a lot as do foreign languages studing.


----------



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm thinking either ISFP or ESFP but I can't quite decide, anyway here are my interpretations:

1) The fact that you say you identify with lots of MBTI types might indicate Fi, since Fi types are very empathic and are good at relating to people, maybe...

3) seems quite Se perhaps, since you were just "enjoying the experience", and that you have no expectations of you.

5) leads to Fi perhaps, in that you are focused on yourself, and that you don't expected people to "self-sacrifice".

6) Perfectionism in Fi types is a projection on inferior Te, so that might be were that comes from. Natural leader/"coming on too strong" part makes me think Extrovert, so ESFP? That also fits with the "just get on with it to minimum standards" part about things you don't want to do (my brother and best friend are both ESFP and that sounds like them...)

7) Have fun everyday? That sounds like ESFP again, definately Se anyway. Then again ESFP's can be very easily bored (my brother is a good example of this), but that depends on whether you simply find something to distract you from boredom immediately so it seems as though you are never bored (that answer sounds more like my friend, actually)?

8) The subjects you mentioned sound like things that would appeal to an SFP type, and the fact that you singled out Maths (Fi's least favourite subject) further supports that. By "repetitive and not creative procedures", I assume you mean things like data entry or accounting or something, jobs I assume only appeal to Si types 

9) In your mind you are organised but outside you are not sounds like a general P-type description. My girlfriend (an ISFP) is also like how you describe yourself: likes cleaning and organising, but doesn't last very long before everything is a mess again!

10) "Just knowing something is right" sounds like it could be Fi, because unlike Fe you don't have any external standards to judge your idea of something's "rightness" by.

11) Again, sounds like Fi. Fi likes harmony (or at the very least, doesn't like conflict), but inner harmony comes first.

12) The part about putting your foot in your mouth sounds like Fi (my girlfriend has expressed frustration about this in the past), and it's also interesting how you say that emotional matters are personal and hard to express, which again would imlpy Fi, since all of the Fi types I know are not that forthcoming with their emotions.

13) The fact that you're good in crisis situations sounds like Se (like the ESFPs I know), and the fact that you prefer actions to words is also Se (my girlfriend often says this).

15) At least one of those sounds like inferior (or at last tertiary) Te, especially the one about incompetence.

16) This answer sounds very Fi, ISFP specifically (well, Fi-dom specifically). That sounds exactly like my girlfriend.

17) Not liking "shallow" topics like the things you put in brackets could be Fi, but I'm not sure if stuff like that is linked to MBTI as clearly or just subjective opinions, which I think lives outside what MBTI can capture. The part about liking "philosophic questions as well as metaphysical possibilities" sounds N, which contradicts all of my assertions about S, but then again my ESFP best friend loves conversations like that as well, and he definately isn't an N type, so I assume he just has a well developed N, so I assume you do as well?

19) Again sounds like Fi, but I have nothing specific to say about this... (just me being lazy here)

But anyway, I still think you're xSFP, but I can't decide which is dominant and which is auxilary. You definately have loads of Se and Fi as far as I can tell though. I guess I mentioned Fi more often in my answers, so maybe you're an ISFP? If anyone else has any interpretations please chime in...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It is harder to establish a type without a video of you discussing random topics, though maybe you are INTJ?

If it is you in the avatar, then you might be ENFP.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

MBTIObsessed said:


> Ok, I'm thinking either ISFP or ESFP but I can't quite decide, anyway here are my interpretations:
> 
> 1) The fact that you say you identify with lots of MBTI types might indicate Fi, since Fi types are very empathic and are good at relating to people, maybe...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the input, I have definitely identified with the Artisian temperament, at least while reading Please Understand Me II.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Sparky said:


> It is harder to establish a type without a video of you discussing random topics, though maybe you are INTJ?
> 
> If it is you in the avatar, then you might be ENFP.


I don't see how you've come to the conclusion that video evidence is needed, I wouldn't know how to talk about "random" topics anyway.

And typing based on avatar? _Ew._


----------



## Marinmik19 (Mar 5, 2014)

Perhaps an ENTJ.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome ~ 

( lol @ people responding without an actual response. that's annoying. )

You sound like an ISFP to me! I can relate to much of what you said. (Keep in mind that this obviously might not be the most reliable method of typing someone..) 

Especially this: 
*"When I travelled alone for the first time. I’ll never forget the complete freedom I felt those three days. The sun on my face, the wind on my hair and no obligations, no expectations, no rules, no one waiting on me."*

I swear, I would have said the same thing word for word. 

If you want, I could try to pick out everything you said and match it to functions, but I'd rather keep it short and sweet. You definitely seem to use Fi-Se, and your answer for #2 hints at Fi over Se for sure. 

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to help you out. roud:


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

zazara said:


> Welcome ~
> 
> ( lol @ people responding without an actual response. that's annoying. )
> 
> ...


Hello, you!

Thanks for stopping by.

Would you mind stating how you found out you were an ISFP? I think it could help.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Marinmik19 said:


> Perhaps an ENTJ.


What makes you think so?


----------



## Marinmik19 (Mar 5, 2014)

When you talk about making decisions, you say when you know it's wrong you "give no second though," which P's like to weigh their options and J's like to have things settled. You also stated when you get interested in a project you become an observed perfectionist and follow through to completion, which I believe to be very J. The fact that your friends think of you as "knowledgable and invisible" makes you sound like a T, even if it is not true as you T's can still have emotions although I believe them to be less obvious. The fact that you say you sometimes forget people don't take criticism well also points to T. The fact that you claim to be a natural leader who may come off as too strong if others aren't pulling their weight points directly to ENTJ in my mind.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm with the other INTJ here. Clearly you have Se and Fi. A video isn't needed. It's plainly obvious and tedious to point out.

Anyone with Te as a dominant or auxiliary function (INTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, or ESTJ) isn't going to hate math. I'm INTJ and love math. Rule those 4 out immediately.

Lots and lots of talk in there about introverted feeling. Overwhelmingly. Clearly you have Fi-Se-Ni-Te, and I would guess in that order making you ISFP. There's a possibility of it being ESFP, but ESFPs usually are the life of the party types. Plus, some of your traits point to inferior Te and not inferior Ni as is the case with ESFP.

In short, it's likely ISFP with a smaller possibility of ESFP. Not much chance of anything else unless you were way off with your descriptions of yourself.


----------



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

It's interesting how if you are ISFP (which most people replying to this seems to agree with), then ENTJ would be your shadow type, so perhaps that's what *Marinmik19* is picking up on.

The "give no second though" thing that she mentioned I would put down to Fi, since when certain values are crossed, Fi is very certain about what is right and wrong and can jump to decisions immediately (sometimes almost recklessly, and a J-type is rarely reckless).

Also, I would suggest the perfectionism that *Marinmik19* mentioned is likely a projection of your inferior Te; Te is characterised by having high standards, and you may be projecting your inferior Te's high standards onto others, so you assume they have high standards of you. You then strive for perfection to meet everyone else's "high standards". At least, that's how inferior Te _can_ behave...

The "natural leader" thing still casts doubt on you being an introvert though, but that only suggests ESFP instead of ISFP as far as I'm concerned, and I'm still leaning towards ISFP. Do you find that being a "leader" drains your energy levels and you have to get away from that environment after a while?


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Marinmik19 said:


> When you talk about making decisions, you say when you know it's wrong you "give no second though," which P's like to weigh their options and J's like to have things settled. You also stated when you get interested in a project you become an observed perfectionist and follow through to completion, which I believe to be very J. The fact that your friends think of you as "knowledgable and invisible" makes you sound like a T, even if it is not true as you T's can still have emotions although I believe them to be less obvious. The fact that you say you sometimes forget people don't take criticism well also points to T. The fact that you claim to be a natural leader who may come off as too strong if others aren't pulling their weight points directly to ENTJ in my mind.


Thank you for replying in lenght. I have considered ENTJ several times but I'm always weary of mixing temperament and personality. Most people claim ENTJs are type 8s and I didn't want to make the same mistake.

Indeed I see myself as an N and a J, but isn't it funny how people jump to XSFP? I actually chose my avatar and signature on purpose, because I was fairly certain they would say XSFP/ENFP.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

MBTIObsessed said:


> It's interesting how if you are ISFP (which most people replying to this seems to agree with), then ENTJ would be your shadow type, so perhaps that's what *Marinmik19*[/URL] is picking up on.
> 
> The "give no second though" thing that she mentioned I would put down to Fi, since when certain values are crossed, Fi is very certain about what is right and wrong and can jump to decisions immediately (sometimes almost recklessly, and a J-type is rarely reckless).
> 
> ...


I don't think I have been acting on my shadow type all my life, because I've honestly always been this way, since pre school. It be pretty disturbing if true.

Right, and that's the difference: I certainly base my self critic on _my _ standards, no one else's. People always tell me to relax and that it's good enough, but until _I_ am satisfied ...

If it drained me it wouldn't be _natural_, would it? It be an effort, which it isn't. I frequently find myself trying to not get so involved and letting others take the lead, but since they are frequently incompetent I have to step up and take control. Which I always end up enjoying immensely, though it can be tiring.


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

You would know yourself better than anyone else. ENTJ and ISFP are complete opposites. I don't know any ENTJs in real life, but I would guess they would be someone kind of like Donald Trump. They are in your face and will tell you what they think. They are dominated by Te. I do know an ESTJ and she's like that. An ENTJ would also be very good at reading people and quite similar to an INTJ (except the extraverted version). They would have no issues with logic, theories, math, abstractions, etc.

An ISFP is very different. I have an ISFP friend. He's extremely unstable and unpredictable. He's had maybe 50 jobs. He's really into his music and expressing himself. He was into being a goth for a bit. He's also kind of athletic and enjoys working out and the outdoors. He's also very competitive. I would guess both ENTJ and ISFP are competitive. He was the type of guy in high school who refused to smile for the school pictures. Really a non-conformist.


----------



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> I don't think I have been acting on my shadow type all my life, because I've honestly always been this way, since pre school. It be pretty disturbing if true.
> 
> Right, and that's the difference: I certainly base my self critic on _my _ standards, no one else's. People always tell me to relax and that it's good enough, but until _I_ am satisfied ...
> 
> If it drained me it wouldn't be _natural_, would it? It be an effort, which it isn't. I frequently find myself trying to not get so involved and letting others take the lead, but since they are frequently incompetent I have to step up and take control. Which I always end up enjoying immensely, though it can be tiring.


I'm not sure we're on the same page here. I didn't mean to imply you act on your shadow type, I was just pointing out the coincidence that most people are settling on ISFP, and the only other suggestion (ENTJ) happens to be the shadow of ISFP, that's all...

As for the inferior Te projecting standards, again, this is just how Te _can _work. I don't know if it's happens on a subconscious level, or simply that you have high standard because of Te, or something else entirely that has nothing to do with what I'm saying.

The part you said about leadership suggests that you're an extrovert. Then again I only know one other ISFP who is very introverted, so you might just be an ISFP who is close to E on that scale. Or you're just an ESFP, I'm not sure. Then again, the part you mentioned about it being tiring could be the draining effect that I mentioned, so if you're more of an ambiverted ISFP then it wouldn't drain you as much as a more introverted person? 

I feel like we're going round in circles here so perhaps more new info is needed (maybe a different questionnaire?), maybe also some fresh interpretations... actually, speaking of interpretations, you haven't mentioned which you agree with most so far. What sounds most likely to you based on responses so far?


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

eb44345 said:


> You would know yourself better than anyone else. ENTJ and ISFP are complete opposites. I don't know any ENTJs in real life, but I would guess they would be someone kind of like Donald Trump. They are in your face and will tell you what they think. They are dominated by Te. I do know an ESTJ and she's like that. An ENTJ would also be very good at reading people and quite similar to an INTJ (except the extraverted version). They would have no issues with logic, theories, math, abstractions, etc.
> 
> An ISFP is very different. I have an ISFP friend. He's extremely unstable and unpredictable. He's had maybe 50 jobs. He's really into his music and expressing himself. He was into being a goth for a bit. He's also kind of athletic and enjoys working out and the outdoors. He's also very competitive. I would guess both ENTJ and ISFP are competitive. He was the type of guy in high school who refused to smile for the school pictures. Really a non-conformist.


I don't have any problems with Math, I should point out. I'm good at it, I just never enjoyed it(I preffered Physics). And yes, I'm pretty good at logic, theories, math, abstractions, etc.


Except for being into self expression activities and being a non-conformist, I don't present any of the other ISFP characteristics you described. I'm not unstable, not athletic _at all_, not easily tempted by competition, I think I smile in about 98% of my pictures.

Thank you for helping.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

MBTIObsessed said:


> I'm not sure we're on the same page here. I didn't mean to imply you act on your shadow type, I was just pointing out the coincidence that most people are settling on ISFP, and the only other suggestion (ENTJ) happens to be the shadow of ISFP, that's all...
> 
> As for the inferior Te projecting standards, again, this is just how Te _can _work. I don't know if it's happens on a subconscious level, or simply that you have high standard because of Te, or something else entirely that has nothing to do with what I'm saying.
> 
> ...


Ok, I get where you were going.

I'm not an ESFP, of that I'm 100% sure.

I'll post another questionary tomorrow, I hope that helps.

Actually, except for eb44345's superficial and stereotypical assesment, I found every post enlightneing even if just to confirm how I _am not_.

I also should say that I have absolutely nothing against XSFPs, I just rarely find myself identifying or agreeing with them. I did see bits of myself in the Artisian group, as seen by Keyser. But then again he admits he favors them and his visions are quite rose colored and his book full of purple prose.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with ENTJ  Second possibility would be ENFJ, you definitely seem like some kind of ENxJ  I reckon you identify so much with the Artisan temperament because of a developed tertiary Se, I do too  

Love your user name btw


----------



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually, I must say that since your original post, other posts (yours and others) have made me start to doubt my original guess so perhaps more info would help (although must of your original post still points to Se and Fi, so I'm quite conflicted).

As for Please Understand Me II, it was the first personality book I read and I found it helpful... at the time. Since then, specifically since learning about cognitive functions, I've come to view Keirsey's work as quite superficial; he only describes basic observed behaviours rather than going into _why_ people behave the way they do. Also I think that reducing everything down to four temperaments has oversimplified it. I'm reminded of the quote "make it as simple as possible but no simpler" (or however that goes...)


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

shakti said:


> I agree with ENTJ  Second possibility would be ENFJ, you definitely seem like some kind of ENxJ  I reckon you identify so much with the Artisan temperament because of a developed tertiary Se, I do too
> 
> Love your user name btw


Thank you very much for taking part in this. Yes, since I'm sure I'm not an ESFP and I'd risk I'm not an ISFP as well, it could be that since my Se is very well developed it leads to mistyping.

Thank you and I _love _your avatar!


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

MBTIObsessed said:


> Actually, I must say that since your original post, other posts (yours and others) have made me start to doubt my original guess so perhaps more info would help (although must of your original post still points to Se and Fi, so I'm quite conflicted).
> 
> As for Please Understand Me II, it was the first personality book I read and I found it helpful... at the time. Since then, specifically since learning about cognitive functions, I've come to view Keirsey's work as quite superficial; he only describes basic observed behaviours rather than going into _why_ people behave the way they do. Also I think that reducing everything down to four temperaments has oversimplified it. I'm reminded of the quote "make it as simple as possible but no simpler" (or however that goes...)


Yes, Keyser is quite superficial and oversimplifies things, though I must be fair and say that Jung was very partial and harsh in his judgments so I wouldn't agree with a lot of his opinions either.

As was said, psychology is medicine's retarded cousin.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

At the moment I’m somewhat worried/stressed due to a health matter, but I’m not on medication. I’m a 23 year old female if that makes any difference.

*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*

As photography goes I didn’t like either of them, but I chose the first one. It contains elements that I like: the sea, aurora boreal and a sunset. I’d prefer if it were taken at night, but it still remembers me of my aspirations and my beliefs about life and the universe.

The second one is sterile and ill conceived.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

I’m headstrong, outspoken but reserved in private matters, direct and confrontational; extremely sensitive though I appear to be bulletproof, kind though ruthless, generous though self preserving.

I can appear quite serious and even humorless when preoccupied with something, but in reality I’m fun, free and even silly. I have trouble in forgiving myself for mistakes I made in the past but I have no problem in cutting people out of my life, even family members. Agnostic but very spirituality inclined.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why? *

I’d like to be a less procrastinating, paranoid, insecure version of myself. I never got to open up about a lot of things that happen in my childhood to anyone and I haven’t ever been quite myself since then. I often feel like I have another me trapped inside and that what strangers see of me is the opposite of who I am.

I’d never want to be a mindless minion like millions of people are. Incapable of independent thought, wandering through the world doing nothing but wreckage, waiting for death and dying without ever becoming a self realized individual. The amount of this kind of people overwhelms me more and more with time.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

Definitely. I think I kind of already answered this question before. What people don’t get about me it’s that I’m not the same person with everybody. My behavior can vary greatly depending on how comfortable and willing I am to be in said place and company, and weather I’m stressed or relaxed. 

I’ll use my last studding experience to illustrate this. During the first semester and for about half of the second I was known as a “mystery”. I was very quit in general and I think they only took notice of me because I was brilliant, otherwise I’d be invisible. Little they knew I spent whole lessons making up nicknames for all of them with my classmate, analyzing the teachers and reading Harry Potter books under the table.

On the second semester we received a big project to work on, and soon I got a different name to go by: “Sergeant *****”. Most seemed surprised by my behavior but pleased to have someone to direct them as well. One funny episode was when one of my classmates emailed me her essay and when I opened up the attachment, it was all copied and pasted from Wikipedia. I saw red and forwarded an email to all members of the group, berating her attitude and letting it clear that if anyone else did something like that, I’d not only leave the group but would inform the head of our department as well. It seems hilarious now but it scared them back then.

When I met them for graduation celebrations they were all very surprised saying they never expected me to dance all night, joke around and even do imitations. I told them I was like that in private.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*

#1: Honesty- I’ll take the truth at any cost.
#2: Courage- We must face our fears and conquer them.
#3: Effort- It’s more important than talent.
#4: Vision- Without it you’ll be just another Joe.
#5: Resilience- Biggest cliché but yes, we must be strong.
#6: Creativity- We must have a signature.
#7: Sensitivity- Care about other things but ourselves.
#8: Humility- Too much ego will kill our talent.
#9: Wisdom- It’s what helps us stay away from unnecessary evils and learn from our past.
#10: Cunning- Be always two steps ahead.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation?* How did you deal with it?

This question is incredibly vague. Is it a positive new situation or a negative one?

Ok, let’s take a negative one: I once went to a job interview in my state capital, which I had never been to alone previously. I had to take the subway and two buses to get there. But once there I dropped at the wrong bus stop, got lost and took the wrong bus back to the center of the city. I had no money left for taking the subway back home. I had to ask for money from a stranger, saying I had been robbed.

That was a first in many ways; I had never been to the capital on my own, had never been to an important job interview before, had never got lost and had never had to ask for money. I felt humiliated but relieved coming back home.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

I tend to exaggerate things, always going for the worst case scenery. I can become irascible and any attempt of lighting up the mood will only make me angrier. That’s in more serious cases, of course.

When it’s something that worries me but it’s not urgent I become very quiet and want to be left alone. 

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*

When I’m enjoying myself I act inhibited and fearless. I don’t allow nothing or anyone to kill my vibe. I take things lightly and let my guard down a bit.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?* 

I hate socializing as an obligation. When I have to show up to something I rarely have fun. I can perform well but become resentful for wasting my time against my will.

I can have fun either alone, with just another person or in large groups. But to be honest I neither prefer a couple of close friends or a large group of acquaintances. As long as is good company I don’t really pick a number of people to spend time with. I just hate to be stuck with people I feel no connection with.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*

Society is a necessary evil, and in its death bed as of now. I value politeness and decorum, but I hate most norms and I’m not a traditionalist. I think that social ranks should be irrelevant when deciding if a person is worthy of respect or not. I’m extremely pen minded so it’s hard to me to live in a world with so many racists, homophobes, classicists and people who don’t respect others who are challenged in any way. 

Real human beings are naturally good and have pure spirits, but there aren’t many around anymore. And a part of the existing ones are still asleep. But I’ll never lose hope in humanity. I’m sure we’ll prevail come what may.

The rest is the rest and I have no care for them.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

Authority is irrelevant to me. I don’t trust it and very seldom respect it. Most people in control are either incompetent, corrupt or both. Titles mean absolutely nothing to me. I also hate the worshiping that goes around with people that are proclaimed authorities in some subject. 

I don’t always challenge authority openly because that wouldn’t be smart, but as I said in the first questionary, I’m a secret rebel. I can spread my ideas behind the scenes and move some pieces to get the change in direction I aim for.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *

Order and chaos are both natural in life. You can’t expect things to run smoothly all the time. In fact, people who do and can’t deal with a crisis irritate me. Order takes place in my life in the relationship area. I like well defined roles, as unorthodoxy as they may be. I also am for closure and frankness, there’s no place for mess and ambiguity in my personal life.

Chaos takes form in my financial and health area. Those have been unstable for years and it causes me a lot of on and off stress. But alas, it is what it is.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

I fear finding out I’m not good at things that matter the most to me. It scares me so much I often do nothing related to that dream, because I can’t bear the thought of not being made for it.

But I also fear never realizing my potential and ding a promise not fulfilled, so that’s my biggest dilemma. But right now I think I’m ready to give a big step in realizing my visions. 

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*


I desire to be recognized and respected in my field and to be in peace with myself. I also desire to live in a world that embraces all human beings with no discrimination, and that my loved ones are happy and safe.

The professional desires come from me; I didn’t grow up in an environment where people aspire to be the same thing or ever talked about it. I’ve always been open minded since I was a little kid, and my family grew and changed their views with me. And if you love someone you want the best for them, it’s only natural.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why? *


Singing, dancing, working on projects of my interest, researching things in depth, discussing interesting topics to me, coming up with theories for things and exploring places I like are highly energizing. I reckon it’s because those are my natural inclinations, so it’s effortless and enjoyable.

Doing chores, paperwork, waiting and listening to boring talk are the worst to me. It not only annoys me but also drains my energy. Stupid people also suck me dry.

*16. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*

As much as I know typology is a crawling baby, I think it knowing our type can really help a personal develop their strengths areas, work on their challenged ones and understand them. It’s basically very useful and I’m very interested in psychology as well, so it’s a win-win situation.

I’ve typed as ENTP for a year, then several different types for another, and lately it’s always INTJ. I know for sure what I am not, but can’t come to a conclusion about what I am. As for what type I’d like to be, that’s nonsensical to me. I wanna know the truth, whatever that is. I might be really surprised about what type I am, but not disappointed. 

I’m a type 8w7 Sx/So/Sp. I’ve known it for years and never had reason to question it. I hated it for a while, but even then I knew it was true. Every time I tried to discuss my possible MBTI type people are adamant I have to be ESxP/ ENTx because they believe in matching Enneagram and MBTI, and God forbid you don’t fit in their system. If they only knew how stupid they sound. 

I’ve done several cognitive functions tests and got different results in all of them. But here it is m last Keys 2 Cognition one:

extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************** (27)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************* (21.6)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************************ (48.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************ (24.7)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************** (22.5)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************** (30.1)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20.8)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************* (45.1)
excellent use

17.	Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

I guess I’m just gonna ramble about things that pissed me off during my lurking time. I hate how so many people are both lazy and arrogant when it comes to typing others. Likes parties and is energetic? ESFP. Is artsy and sensitive? ISFP. Rude and physically inclined? ESTP. Brooding and highly intelligent? INTJ. Don’t even consider anything else.

Stereotypes do exist for a reason, but the fact that people are so careless in trusting them and so categorical about their misconceptions is both annoying and pathetic. How can they think so highly of their intelligence and still think that they can type someone in five minutes using that attitude is beyond me. 

At the same time they claim to their labels because it gives them status in the forum. I’ve seen people saying “Of course so and so it’s right, he’s an xxxx!” here more times that I can count. Mostly it’s in the attitude assumed by others who put way too much weight into these four letters. Worshiping some types while depreciating others it’s nauseating. 


Lastly I wanna thank each and everyone who read this and who takes their time to try and help sorting this out.

*May the force be with you.*


----------



## eb44345 (Mar 9, 2014)

What I see is pretty strong Te.

Te values efficiency, competence, and makes quick judgments. Tends to not respect titles either.

If you have Te in either the dominant or auxiliary function, then it must be Ni or Si as the other one. The strong dislike of tradition and this comment can give a clue:


> researching things in depth, discussing interesting topics to me, coming up with theories for things and exploring places I like are highly energizing.


Most likely Ni combined with Te as the top 2 functions.

That would put Se and Fi in the 3rd/4th rows. This points to INTJ or ENTJ because both of those have Te and Ni in the first 2 rows and Se and Fi in the 2nd 2 rows. To determine which one of the Ni or Te is dominant, and therefore if it's INTJ or ENTJ, you'd have to look at which is the inferior function. You seem to be pretty outgoing but with the most problems being internally such as this:


> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> I fear finding out I’m not good at things that matter the most to me. It scares me so much I often do nothing related to that dream, because I can’t bear the thought of not being made for it.
> 
> But I also fear never realizing my potential and ding a promise not fulfilled, so that’s my biggest dilemma. But right now I think I’m ready to give a big step in realizing my visions.


and this:


> I tend to exaggerate things, always going for the worst case scenery. I can become irascible and any attempt of lighting up the mood will only make me angrier. That’s in more serious cases, of course.


That would point towards inferior Fi. The outgoing nature such as singing in front of others would be a real problem for someone with inferior Se (like INTJ or INFJ). Also, INTJ would have more of a problem with getting in someone's face and correcting them publicly.

All that taken together would point towards ENTJ as the most likely choice.

One thing that gives me a bit of pause is the results of that cognitive function quiz. Doesn't really line up well with the answers given before that. Kind of strange. But I would place more value on open-ended questions than a cognitive function quiz.


----------



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmm, this is completely different to your first questionnaire. I'd agree with the previous post - ENTJ, although I have never met any ENTJs so I'm not that sure of myself and am largely deferring to the reasoning of the previous post. 

I wonder if I was in fact picking up on your shadow type? You did mention a few times that you'd been reading about Artisans from Please Understand Me II, so perhaps that influenced your answers, which I why I picked up on Se and Fi lots (which are still part of your type if you're ENTJ)?


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

eb44345 said:


> What I see is pretty strong Te.
> 
> Te values efficiency, competence, and makes quick judgments. Tends to not respect titles either.
> 
> ...


Really late reply, but thank you for this post, it confirmed my own conclusions.

Yeah like I said, my results in those kind of tests are...interesting:crazy:


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

MBTIObsessed said:


> Hmm, this is completely different to your first questionnaire. I'd agree with the previous post - ENTJ, although I have never met any ENTJs so I'm not that sure of myself and am largely deferring to the reasoning of the previous post.
> 
> I wonder if I was in fact picking up on your shadow type? You did mention a few times that you'd been reading about Artisans from Please Understand Me II, so perhaps that influenced your answers, which I why I picked up on Se and Fi lots (which are still part of your type if you're ENTJ)?


I think you were picking on my shadow type, in fact most people do when trying to help me. But it's probably because I have issues which lead to not being able to externalize things very well.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

So after being active in the ENTJ forum for a while I came to the conclusion I'm not one. Back to searching.

I never thought other personality typing forums could put this one to shame, but my "type me" thread has _11 pages_ at TypC:

Desperately Seeking TYpe


----------

